# Steam deinstalliert Spiele selbstständig



## TerrorTomato (4. Juni 2020)

Servus und Moin,

Ich habe neuerdings einen kuriosen Bug(?), und zwar als ich heute ne Runde daddeln wollte, ist mir in Steam aufgefallen, dass das Spiel was ich zocken wollte, deinstalliert war, ebenso im Steamapps-Ordner ohne Spur.  Vor mehreren Wochen hatte Ich das zum ersten Mal, und vor zwei Tagen und heute zum zweiten und dritten Mal. Das einzige "Muster" ist immer, dass es das Spiel ist, was ich zuletzt auch geschlossen haben (ordnungsgemäß) und dann normal den PC runtergefahren habe. Ist es Steam-Fehler? oder ein Windows/HDD-Fehler? (Notebook ist gerade mal 2 Jahre alt) 

Danke im Vorraus!


----------



## wuselsurfer (4. Juni 2020)

Der PC ist malwarefrei:
AdwCleaner | heise Download,
Malwarebytes 3 | heise Download ?

Welche Festplatten sind verbaut?


----------

